# VK - Majesty Luxe Kit, VandyVape MAZE, T-Priv 3 Prism Chrome



## Gizmo (23/3/18)

Through all the chaos of today we had a stock arrival:







New Arrivals & Re-stocks:
Vandyvape SS316L Wire 28GA*30ft (RESTOCK)
Vandyvape Superfine MTL Fused Clapton Ni80 Wire 30ga*2+38ga 10ft (Restock)
SMOK T-Priv 3 Kit 8ml Prism Chrome (NEW)
SMOK Majesty Luxe Kit 8ml Prism Gold and Black Cobra (NEW) 
Vandyvape MAZE SUB OHM BF RDA Atomizer 2ml Matte Black (NEW)
SMOK TFV12 Prince Atomizer 8ml Stainless Steel (RESTOCK)
SMOK TFV12 Prince Atomizer 8ml Gunmetal (RESTOCK)
Joyetech Exceed D19 Kit 1500mAh 2ml Balck White (RESTOCK)
Joyetech EX DL Coil 0.5ohm 5PCS/Pack (RESTOCK)
SMOK Stick AIO Dual Coil 0.23ohm 5PCS/Pack (RESTOCK)
SMOK Stick AIO Kit 1600mAh 2ml Black (RESTOCK)
SMOK Stick AIO Kit 1600mAh 2ml Silver (RESTOCK)
SMOK Stick AIO Kit 1600mAh 2ml Rainbow (RESTOCK)
Spider Black & Red (RESTOCK)
IJOY Captain X3 Replacement Coil 3 Pack X3-C1 (NEW)
iJOY CA-M1 0.5ohm Captain Mini Tank Coils 3 Pack (NEW)
iJust S Coils (RESTOCK)
Vaporesso GT2 Coils (RESTOCK)
UD Athlon Coil (RESTOCK)
ECO Coils (RESTOCK)
Smok TFV8 Big Baby V8-T6 0.2Ohm 5 Pack (RESTOCK)​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/3/18)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest


----------

